# Lapierre Zesty 714??? Kaufentscheidung Hilfe



## ktmgtc (21. August 2012)

Hallo erstmals, bin neu in diesem Forum und hoffe das Ihr mir bei einer Entscheidung helfen könnt!!
Kurz zu meiner Person, männlich, 27 Jahre, 180 cm, und gute 90 Kilo leicht !!
Fahre nun schon 2 Jahre Hardtail, muss aber jetzt schon seit 8 wochen pausieren, da es mich überschlagen hat und ich mir mein Handgelenk geprochen habe, schön langsam juckt es mich wieder zu fahren!!
Mein altes Bike kann ich vergessen(wirtschaftlicher Totaler) und suche nun ein Fully!!
Hätte an ein Lapierre Zesty 714 von einem flüchtigen Bekannten im Angebot, weiß aber nicht genau ob der Preis OK, top oder flop ist!!
Wie gesagt Lapierre Zesty 714 Modell 2009 weiß, top gepflegt(sieht aus wie neu) ca 2000 Kilometer am Buckel, Preisvorstellung 2000 Euro??
Ist das Ok oder zu teuer, danke für eure Hilfe!!
Greets KTMGTC


----------



## gotboost (21. August 2012)

Aus dem Bach raus zu teuer. Was war der Np, welche teile sind dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ktmgtc (21. August 2012)

Neupreis 3800
Fox GabelFloat RP 23 lässt sich in der Härte und im Federungsweg, der Fox Float 32RLC Dämpfer in der Ausschwinghärte verstellen.

XTR-Schaltung mit Carbonkäfig und auch Carbonschutzschild,der Werfer ist ein direkt mount.


Weiters sind XT Schalthebel-, Felgen-, Naben-und Schnellspanner montiert.


Lenker ist ein WCS 67cm.


Gewicht: 12 Kg,


----------



## Maui_Jim (21. August 2012)

Schau doch mal bei ebay was die 714er so bringen...

Der Preis ist meiner meinung nach fast O.K.! WÃ¼rde mal schÃ¤tzen auf 1600â1800 Tacken...

Bei der erweiterten Suche "Beendete Auktionen" anklickenâ¦


----------

